# Vote For Avery!!! Halloween Contest..



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Facebook

I believe all you have to do is like his photo. Avery is the Giraffe!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

voted! He's adorable!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Omg! My poor photo has been bashed to death by some random I don't even know. I don't think I'll ever enter a contest ever again..


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted too!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted for him too. Good luck.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

lauren43 said:


> Omg! My poor photo has been bashed to death by some random I don't even know. I don't think I'll ever enter a contest ever again..


I don't see any bashing, they must have removed it. I think the pic is adorable, though! They were clearly jealous.....


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Voted  Don't let rude people upset you.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

voted, good luck


----------

